# 67 sears 10xl need help



## shawpy69 (Nov 5, 2010)

hello i have 67 sears 10xl the engine is very strong. but the carb is just worn out can these carbs still be rebuilt or the parts obsolete. or is there a modern carb that will fit or will work in its place. the carb leaks gas and the adjustment screw vibrates in and out. thats how i drove it last year having to get off and adjust the carb every ten minutes now thats love..lol id hate to put a modern engine on this tractor because of a carb problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say either check on Ebay or local ads for a new parts engine/carb , or try and locate a tractor junkyard in your area- you can try sears to see if any rebuild kits are availible ( highly doubtful, but worth a try) - or any older lawntractor repair place might have older parts around.


----------

